
Basic Category Theory (textbook) - CarolineW
https://arxiv.org/abs/1612.09375
======
CarolineW
From the introduction:

 _This is not a sophisticated text. In writing it, I have assumed no more
mathematical knowledge than might be acquired from an undergraduate degree at
an ordinary British university, and I have not assumed that you are used to
learning mathematics by reading a book rather than attending lectures._

 _... the list of topics covered is deliberately short, omitting all but the
most fundamental parts of category theory._

 _... Each new concept is illustrated with a generous supply of examples, but
it is not necessary to understand them all. In courses I have taught based on
earlier versions of this text, probably no student has had the background to
understand every example. All that matters is to understand enough examples
that you can connect the new concepts with mathematics that you already know._

------
raattgift
also at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13305435](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13305435)
(56 comments so far)

~~~
grzm
Indeed. This submission is a dupe of the one you link to.

